# Wie baue ich lager bei einem Rocky rm6 aus und wieder ein?



## Ale_Schmi (14. Mai 2006)

So, es mag zwar sein, dass das schon öfters gefragt wurde, aber mir ist das zu lästig die sufu zu benutzten und ich wollte eine gebündelte antwort.

deswegen: wie baue ich das schwingenlager im rm6 aus? dasselbe gilt auch für den dogbone. ich wäre glücklich, wenn mir jemand eine gute anleitung dafür geben könnte!

mfg


----------



## LuisWoo (16. Mai 2006)

Sorry, aber wenn Du diese Frage stellen musst, dann lass es leichter von ner Werkstatt machen.
Lagertausch ist was anderes als einen neuen Vorbau montieren oder eine Bremsanlage. Wälzlager sind in der Regel im Lagersitz eingepresst, deswegen brauchst du geeignete Abzieher oder zumindest Wellen im passenden Durchmesser zum auspressen. Gleitlagerbuchsen lassen sich mit viel Sorgfalt leicht austreiben, aber auch da braucht man geeignetes Werkzeug.
Schon in Bezug auf winkliges aus, bzw.einpressen der Lager ist Vorsicht geboten, nicht dass die Lagersitze beschädigt werden. 
Also, ohne passendes Montagewerkzeug machst du mehr kaputt als gut, selbst wenn du handwerklich noch so gut bist. 

Schönen Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (16. Mai 2006)

kann ich mich nur anschließen.......ohne dir zu nahe zu treten, wer über das entsprechende techn. sachverständnis verfügt, würde diese frage hier so nicht stellen......

mho


----------



## Ale_Schmi (16. Mai 2006)

danke für die antworten! dass das hauptlager eingepresst ist, wusste ich schon. und das es viele probleme machen würde auch.
weiß jemand mit welchen kosten man rechnen muss?


----------



## -riot- (16. Mai 2006)

Hi,

steck das Teil bei 200° in den Ofen, lasses da 5min, dann rausnehmen (mit Handschuhen natürlich) dann das Lager rausklopfen. Beim Einbau , Dogbone in Ofen, Lager ins Gefrierfach und wieder rein damit.

grüsse Peter


----------



## TeamKlokke (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine ähnliche Frage. Und zwar habe ich vor meinen Rahmen lackieren zu lassen. Dafür sollten ja die Lager raus. Was ist den das große Problem? Die Lager aus dem Rahmen ausbauen, oder die Lager zerlegen? Ich will ja wirklich nur die Lager raushaben und nicht zerlegen, oder geht das auch nur mit Spezialwerkzeug?


----------



## LuisWoo (16. Mai 2006)

Wenn der Rahmen nur lackiert werden soll, reicht vielleicht abkleben, sofern er in keine Wärmekammer kommt. Bei Pulverbeschichtung müssen die Lager komplett raus. 
Die "Küchenlösung" beim Lagertausch ist möglicherweise ein Versuch wert. Bei kleinen Bauteilen kanns funktionieren. Allerdings muss man sehr schnell und zielgerichtet arbeiten. Wenn's Lager verkantet und sich die Temperaturen wieder angleichen, hat man ein Problem ;-)


----------



## TeamKlokke (16. Mai 2006)

@ LuisWoo: Also gehen die Lager nicht einfach so raus? Dachte, man kann das ganze Lager an sich aus dem "Loch" im Rahmen rausdrücken. Hab mal in nem Laden gefragt und die Wollen für Ein- und Ausbau aller Lager (inkl. Lager auseinandernehmen und reinigen) 80 Euro haben.


----------



## LuisWoo (17. Mai 2006)

Soweit ich die Pflegeanleitung von Bike-Action gelesen habe, werden die Wälzlager ("Industrielager") nur äusserlich gereinigt und nicht zerlegt.
Im Prinzip hast Du recht, die Lager werden aus dem "Loch", bzw. Lagersitz rausgedrückt, aber da ein Lager nicht herumrutschen sollte, wird der Lagersitz eben so vorbereitet, dass das Lager stramm sitzt. Ob die in dem Laden die Lager  
wirklich auspressen, oder nur den Rahmen zerlegen und die einzelnen Bauteile, Schwinge, Umlenkhebel usw. checken, reinigen und dann wieder zusammensetzen, da musst Du nachfragen. Wenn der Preis für einen kompletten Lagertausch veranschlagt ist, dann wird das schon realistisch sein, denn das aus-und einpressen der Lager braucht schon seine Zeit. Mit den ganzen Montagearbeiten wird ein Mechaniker da min. seine zwei Stunden brauchen. Sind da Materialkosten dabei? 
Also zur Zusammenfassung, die Lager lassen sich nicht mit den Fingern rausdrücken.


----------

